# Electric Trials bike



## 59921 (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.osetbikes.com/


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Very cool!, but they need an MX or just an off road version.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I wanna "me-sized" version! Pretty please?


----------



## 59921 (Aug 8, 2008)

TX Dj
I agree - make it bigger and I'll have another play toy.


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

These are very cool, but they are totally missing out on the small trail bike market. If they just put a regular seat on it, and not touched anything else, they would triple the number that they currently sell.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe not triple, but you have a good point, zig.

I think the drivetrain is setup for the typical random bursts of power required in trials riding, as compared to more of a constant drain of a trail/woods bike setup. It sure seems to fill a niche, but perhaps with bigger capacity batteries and a proper seat it could make a decent little trail riding bike.... but it's already an awesome mini-trials setup. If I had a kid, he'd have one on order by now.  As it stands, I've already mailed the URL to all my young-kid-having friends.


----------



## Slodown (Jun 8, 2008)

Copied from another forum

Examples of trials bike:
http://ecotrials.com/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FIKz80NV1Y

german
http://www.forster-elektro-trial.de/
http://www.forster-elektro-trial.de/home/videos.html

Examples of other electric motards doing wheelies:
http://wheeliewizzard.com/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmg_qzVUDnE


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Maybe not triple, but you have a good point, zig.
> 
> I think the drivetrain is setup for the typical random bursts of power required in trials riding, as compared to more of a constant drain of a trail/woods bike setup. It sure seems to fill a niche, but perhaps with bigger capacity batteries and a proper seat it could make a decent little trail riding bike.... but it's already an awesome mini-trials setup. If I had a kid, he'd have one on order by now.  As it stands, I've already mailed the URL to all my young-kid-having friends.


 
I'm thinking more along the lines of a back yard bike. I've got one acre and a kid on one of those could have a summer full of riding! Plus, my next door neighbors would only know about it if they actually looked out their window.

Let's not forget that motorcycle EV's greatest advantage is "stealth". So why not exploit it, especially with a product that's basically done.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Exactly. That's why I want the "me-sized" version. There's a set of trails near my house that are perfectly suited for trials-style riding, but riding a motorcycle there will get you busted in a heartbeat. Mountain bikers and BMX bikers ride out there all the time with no problems, but I'd have more fun on a trials motorcycle personally... so something like this, or like the little "125/250 comparable" bike we were talking about a couple weeks ago would be perfect. I'd just need it to be cheap enough to justify the expense, and that MX style bike is comparably priced to my KTM, just about $2k under the sticker price. If these guys made a "full size" trials bike for about $3-4k, it would suit my needs in that regard quite nicely.


----------



## 59921 (Aug 8, 2008)

A friend had a Beta Zero. That thing was a blast to ride.
I think a trials electro bike would be fun.
Would also dig a street type dual purp bike to take to
the grocery store.


----------



## Willis24 (May 30, 2009)

Try this one; http://www.totalbike.com/news/article/14/


----------

